# Looking to plan a Denver trip. PLEASE give me some feedback



## Bostonshayne76 (Jan 18, 2010)

Ok hopefully I posted this in the correct forum...............I am looking to take my kids on a nice xmas vacation this December. We live in Arizona so as you can imagine snow in December is highly unlikely. Anyway we are going to fly into Denver , and I would appreciate anyones feedback on which mountains would be the best for me to take them to. I am trying to find a mountain that will have a lot of cabin homes to choose from (I prefer not to stay in a hotel with the kids). Just want to stay somewhere that they can slide , possibly teach them to snowboard, lots of activities in town for the kids, and basically just someplace we can enjoy the outdoor life since we are coming from a place where it has been 110 degrees for 4 months. 
Anyone with any feedback , links , or words of wisdom would be very very much appreciated. We do not get to take trips too often and I would just like to make this one really count. Please respond with any tips here or you can even email me at [email protected] (its my work email that I see immediately). Thanks so much guys!!! I love this forum.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

You are probably going to want to look at Summit County (Keystone, Breck, Copper) or Winterpark. 

Cabins, or houses as we like to call them are most likely going to be found at VRBO.com. 

There are lot's of condos that will probably suit your needs. A lot of those are walk out the door, across the quad to the lift type condos. VRBO will have some, the resort itself will be hooked up with them. If you are considering condos, then Vail will have these too. 

All are within a couple hours drive of DIA. Vail being the furthest out on that timeframe, so therefore a two hour drive. You can shave a half an hour or more at the other spots.


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

Eh, everything is pretty spread out in Colorado. Especially from Denver, don't get me wrong they have great resorts, but have you thought about Salt Lake City? I mean you have 7 resorts 25-30 minutes from downtown Salt Lake.

Also if you don't like hotels or being in a city you have Park City - which is like 38 seconds from 3 of the 7 resorts, tons of stuff to do, great town, restaurants, cabins. Oh and more snow and nature than you can handle. 


Just saying check it out, I always like to have options. Both places are great, I just like the feel of Utah better, Colorado is awesome but very spread out.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

If I understand the OP correctly he is looking for a place to stay in the mountains, not in Denver...


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

Winter Park/Mary Jane is great for families and the town rocks. Good, affordable non-resort housing options and the mtn is fun. Amazing learning area/staff. The resort part is OK, but I prefer to stay 2min away just before town. Van service from the airport for all the major resorts.

Brek and Keystone, vail, beaver creek, copper, are very resort housing-centric. Even Winter Park is, but I think the town of Winter Park is the most laid back. Brek and Vail are pretty wanna-be high class. Aspen *is* high class.


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

My best advice is if you want to stay near a resort book it now. X-mas time is very busy and stuff fills up fast. Killz is spot on with VRBO.com I've used them 3 times with out a hitch.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

Christmas time to New Year's is the worst time to book in Denver. The prices literally double for lodging at many of the accomodations. Renting a truck to hold all your bags is also problematic because the rental places get booked up too.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Tarzanman said:


> Christmas time to New Year's is the worst time to book in Denver. The prices literally double for lodging at many of the accomodations. Renting a truck to hold all your bags is also problematic because the rental places get booked up too.


I think that advice holds true for any snow destination. SLC, Tahoe, Colorado, you name it. 

That is a popular time for families and fuck-o's alike. You definitely want to book as early as you can if that is the time frame you plan on going.

You can gamble a little with lodging. The last couple of seasons they haven't fully booked so last second deals were to be had. It's risky to do that though.

Book your vehicle ASAP for sure. I don't think you necessarily need a truck or SUV, a large FWD car will do just fine. Still, you don't want to be scraping the bottom of the barrel either.


----------



## paulperroni (Dec 22, 2008)

I agree with JeffreyCH on VRBO is Vacation Rentals By Owner 
This is your best option to rent a beautiful cabin for a great price! 
I've used them about 7 times with great results. The rental properties have everything you need for the family.

Regarding the best spot in CO. 
I believe Breck is your best bet as a family destination. I took my family out there a few years ago and we had a blast.

Good luck and have a great family vacation!


----------



## sb60 (Oct 5, 2010)

If you can do the week after the christmas holidays, it's very peaceful. I've heard Keystone has an amazing learning area for snowboarding. Same pass as Breck.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

sb60 said:


> If you can do the week after the christmas holidays, it's very peaceful. I've heard Keystone has an amazing learning area for snowboarding. Same pass as Breck.


The problem with Keystone's primary beginner run (Schoolmarm) is that it's also the primary route to the park so you get a bunch of fuckwads trying to butter and generally be sweet asses around all these beginners just trying to stay vertical. In other words, it's a complete shit show.


----------



## sb60 (Oct 5, 2010)

Don't they have a curved track with sidewalls in the learning area that gets newbies turning effortlessly? That's what I was thinking of.


----------



## dhampson (Sep 2, 2010)

Steamboat is amazing! It is a great little town with a fun shopping/restaurant area. There is a great sledding hill at a nearby ranch with a tow lift for the kids and young at heart. Saddleback Ranch, Steamboat Springs Colorado 

Steamboat is about a four hour drive from Denver, but they also have an airport.

There is a deal on their website to ski free with a certain number of nights purchased during a particular time in December. 
Steamboat Packages & Deals - See our Discount Deals and Packages to Steamboat

Steamboat has an amazing ski resort and a fun town in a beautiful area. Even if you drive from Denver it is worth it. Great drive too.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

Things to Consider.

Winter Park Closest (1 HR, 30 mins from Airport)
I've never been, but I've heard good things about this place. It is close to Denver, so you'll be dealing with the Hoardes of Folks coming in from Denver, plus everyone else who is looking for a close flight from anywhere east of the Divide.

Breck (Bout 2 hours from airport) Same as above, though the town is bigger. From Breck you can Drive or Bus to Keystone/Vail/A-Basin/Keystone in under 45 Mins. There are some towns that you can Stay in in that area so if you don't NEED the resort town, you could consider Frisco or Dillon. (Distance about 20-30 from the places listed above. (Lots of Condos/Townhomes with beautiful views of the Mountains)

Loveland is a Local's Favorite. I'm sure there is learning to be had there, good snow, and generally less crowds. Again, you won't be staying at the base of the mountain, but it is accessible from many towns along I 70 on the way to Summit Resorts and not too far from Winter Park, either. Loveland also is selling 4-packs at a decent discount.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Loveland is actually closer than Winterpark. They have a great learning program and a separate area for beginners to learn at.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

See, I'm pretty good for a Mid-Atlantic schmuck!


----------

